
Ask HN: What are your favorite travel sites, blogs, accounts? - rblion
There are so many of them out there and most of them are very similar. I am looking for the very best as far as content goes and design as well.<p>Thanks, hopefully this is helpful to the whole community.
======
mtmail
[https://bikepacking.com/](https://bikepacking.com/) is probably a niche. They
managed a good mix of content (routes, maps, blog posts) and selling (usually
bike gear). [https://bikepacking.com/routes/gira-
costa/](https://bikepacking.com/routes/gira-costa/)

